# Just because...Doesn't mean that...



## Elviajero7

In the context of saying something like: *Just because I...* [can, know, want or have something] ...*doesn't mean that I* ...[can, know, want or have something]

How might one construct this phrase in conversational spanish?

*Solo porque *puedo*....* [etc.]... *no quiere decir que* [etc.]

Any sugestions? Is this ok?


----------



## Joaqin

Seguro que hay variantes. Y la tuya es correcta.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

A mí me parece bien, pero la primera frase me sale siempre negativa: 
*Solo porque no vaya hoy a la fiesta no quiere decir que no me guste salir*
Espera más respuestas, porque me he liado...


----------



## dexterciyo

Elviajero7 said:


> In the context of saying something like: *Just because I...* [can, know, want or have something] ...*doesn't mean that I* ...[can, know, want or have something]
> 
> How might one construct this phrase in conversational spanish?
> 
> *Solo porque *puedo*....* [etc.]... *no quiere decir que* [etc.]
> 
> Any sugestions? Is this ok?



That's okay. _Porque_ is followed by subjunctive in that construction.


----------



## Joaqin

El hecho de que me quede a menudo en casa no quiere decir que no me gusten las fiestas(en positivo).


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Joaqin said:


> El hecho de que me quede a menudo en casa no quiere decir que no me gusten las fiestas (en positivo).


Pues sí, hijo. Se ve que hoy estoy en plan negativo...


----------



## Joaqin

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Pues sí, hijo. Se ve que hoy estoy en plan negativo...



El hecho de que hoy estés en plan negativo no quiere decir que lo seas.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Joaqin said:


> El hecho de que hoy estés en plan negativo no quiere decir que lo seas.


Solo porque te haya llamado hijo no significa que te considere tal .


----------



## Lurrezko

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Solo porque te haya llamado hijo no significa que te considere tal .



Sólo porque vayas llamando hijos a media comunidad de foreros no quiere decir que tengas familia numerosa.


----------



## Joaqin

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Solo porque te haya llamado hijo no significa que te considere tal .



El hecho de hayas tenido que aclararme tus consideraciones no significa que yo no las hubiese sabido desde un principio.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

¡Me rindo! El hecho de que me rinda hoy no significa que mañana no vuelva al ataque 
EDIT al día siguiente: Debería haber dicho _me retiro_ momentáneamente, no: _me rindo_. Cuando uno se rinde, se rinde, ¡dónde está el honor!


----------



## Joaqin

aldonzalorenzo said:


> ¡Me rindo! El hecho de que me rinda hoy no significa que mañana no vuelva al ataque



El hecho de que te rindas hoy no significa que mañana no te venza de nuevo.


----------



## Lurrezko

aldonzalorenzo said:


> ¡Me rindo! El hecho de que me rinda hoy no significa que mañana no vuelva al ataque



Sólo porque te vayas con el rabo entre piernas (figuradamente) no significa que mañana no me vuelva a meter en conversaciones ajenas.

¿Serán suficientes, como ejemplos de uso?


----------



## gengo

I hate to break up this great joke-fest with a question, but...

Which is more common:  "el hecho de que" or "sólo porque"?  Or are they equally common?  Among their English counterparts, the latter is much more common, although both are used often.


----------



## Lurrezko

gengo said:


> I hate to break up this great joke-fest with a question, but...
> 
> Which is more common:  "el hecho de que" or "sólo porque"?  Or are they equally common?  Among their English counterparts, the latter is much more common, although both are used often.



Creo que son las dos muy comunes, no sabría dar preferencia a una.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Sólo porque vayas llamando hijos a media comunidad de foreros...


Solo porque seas un exagerado no quiere decir que seas andaluz.


Lurrezko oinak said:


> Sólo porque te vayas con el rabo entre piernas (figuradamente) no significa que mañana no me vuelva a meter en conversaciones ajenas.


Solo porque te inmiscuyas en asuntos que no te incumben no quiere decir no seas bienvenido.


Joaqin said:


> El hecho de que te rindas hoy no significa que mañana no te venza de nuevo.


Solo porque seáis dos contra uno (m... para cada uno) no significa que me vayáis a derrotar.


gengo said:


> I hate to break up this great joke-fest with a question, but...


Solo porque seas amigo de Lurrezko no significa que puedas interrumpir así como así (it's a joke, a joke!!)


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Por la presente resolvemos que:
Habiéndose convocado un hilo-campeonato sobre el uso de “*solo porque… no quiere decir…”* los días 13 y 14 de septiembre de 2010.
Siendo participantes los foreros Joaqin, Lurrezko oinak y aldonzalorenzo (a Dexterciyo y a gengo los dejamos afuera por sus limitadas aportaciones).
Habiéndose llegado a las 24:00 hs del día 14 de septiembre y no habiendo comparecido los foreros Joaqin y Lurrezko oinak: 
*Se declara ganadora por W.O. a la forera aldonzalorenzo*, a quien se agradece de modo especial su entusiasta participación.
Frente al presente decreto no puede interponerse recurso alguno.
El jurado abajo firmante: 
G.García Márquez (Gabo) - Bernardo Atxaga (Joseba) - M.Cervantes-Saavedra (Miguel)
Dado en WRF a las 12:23 hs del 15 de septiembre de 2010
Nota a los participantes (varones): No os preocupéis, que* solo porque os haya vencido tan fácilmente una mujer no significa que no tengáis agallas .*


----------



## Joaqin

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Por la presente resolvemos que:
> Habiéndose convocado un hilo-campeonato sobre el uso de “*solo porque… no quiere decir…”* los días 13 y 14 de septiembre de 2010.
> Siendo participantes los foreros Joaqin, Lurrezko oinak y aldonzalorenzo (a Dexterciyo y a gengo los dejamos afuera por sus limitadas aportaciones).
> Habiéndose llegado a las 24:00 hs del día 14 de septiembre y no habiendo comparecido los foreros Joaqin y Lurrezko oinak:
> *Se declara ganadora por W.O. a la forera aldonzalorenzo*, a quien se agradece de modo especial su entusiasta participación.
> Frente al presente decreto no puede interponerse recurso alguno.
> El jurado abajo firmante:
> G.García Márquez (Gabo) - Bernardo Atxaga (Joseba) - M.Cervantes-Saavedra (Miguel)
> Dado en WRF a las 12:23 hs del 15 de septiembre de 2010
> Nota a los participantes (varones): No os preocupéis, que* solo porque os haya vencido tan fácilmente una mujer no significa que no tengáis agallas .*




¿Qué? ¿Cómo? 
Exijo una explicación.
El hecho de que aldonzalorenzo sepa mucho español no quiere decir que no sea una embaucadora.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Joaqin said:


> El hecho de que te rindas hoy no significa que *mañana* no te venza de nuevo.


Estimado Joaqin, *mañana era ayer*: por tanto, haciendo uso de sus palabras, hay que decir que: 


> Habiéndose llegado a las 24:00 hs del día 14 de septiembre y no habiendo comparecido los foreros Joaqin y Lurrezko oinak...


...el premio me corresponde. *Solo porque esto sea un concurso no quiere decir que tenga que ser eterno*.


----------



## Joaqin




----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Joaqin, no te veo muy conforme, pero *solo porque hayas perdido esta vez no significa que vayas a perder siempre*... ¡Ánimo, que quedan muchos hilos!


----------



## Joaqin

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Joaqin, no te veo muy conforme, pero *solo porque hayas perdido esta vez no significa que vayas a perder siempre*... ¡Ánimo, que quedan muchos hilos!



Solo porque estés *hilando* muy delgado con tus explicaciones sobre cómo ganaste no quiere decir que hayas ganado.


----------



## Lurrezko

Joaqin said:


> ¿Qué? ¿Cómo?
> Exijo una explicación.


¿Una explicación? ¡Exijo una reparación inmediata!  Este concurso está amañado, lo que no me sorprende dado que es un concurso literario...

*Sólo porque* aldonzalorenzo haya sido declarada, de forma subrepticia y aun clandestina, ganadora de semejante charlotada, probablemente untando al incauto jurado con prebendas y favores cuya índole no me atrevo siquiera a suponer,* no significa que* los infamados Joaqin y Lurrezko, en el uso de su legítimo derecho al pataleo, no cuestionen la validez del fallo, la convocatoria y aun su génesis descabellada, se reserven el derecho a dirigir sus impugnaciones a quien correspondiere y, en lo sucesivo, se guarden mucho de arrimarse (dicho sea en el sentido figurado) a la urdidora de tan notorio pucherazo.

¡Hala, chúpate esas subordinadas!


----------



## Joaqin

Lurrezko oinak said:


> ¿Una explicación? ¡Exijo una reparación inmediata!  Este concurso está amañado, lo que no me sorprende dado que es un concurso literario...
> 
> *Sólo porque* aldonzalorenzo haya sido declarada, de forma subrepticia y aun clandestina, ganadora de semejante charlotada, probablemente untando al incauto jurado con prebendas y favores cuya índole no me atrevo siquiera a suponer,* no significa que* los infamados Joaqin y Lurrezko, en el uso de su legítimo derecho al pataleo, no cuestionen la validez del fallo, la convocatoria y aun su génesis descabellada, se reserven el derecho a dirigir sus impugnaciones a quien correspondiere y, en lo sucesivo, se guarden mucho de arrimarse (dicho sea en el sentido figurado) a la urdidora de tan notorio pucherazo.
> 
> ¡Hala, chúpate esas subordinadas!



*Amañado*. Esa era la palabra de la que quería acordarme para
describir el concurso de aldonzalorenzo.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Lurrezko oinak said:


> ¿Una explicación? ¡Exijo una reparación inmediata!  Este concurso está amañado, lo que no me sorprende dado que es un concurso literario...
> 
> *Sólo porque* aldonzalorenzo haya sido declarada, de forma subrepticia y aun clandestina, ganadora de semejante charlotada, probablemente untando al incauto jurado con prebendas y favores cuya índole no me atrevo siquiera a suponer,* no significa que* los infamados Joaqin y Lurrezko, en el uso de su legítimo derecho al pataleo, no cuestionen la validez del fallo, la convocatoria y aun su génesis descabellada, se reserven el derecho a dirigir sus impugnaciones a quien correspondiere y, en lo sucesivo, se guarden mucho de arrimarse (dicho sea en el sentido figurado) a la urdidora de tan notorio pucherazo.
> ¡Hala, chúpate esas subordinadas!


 


Joaqin said:


> *Amañado*. Esa era la palabra de la que quería acordarme para describir el concurso de aldonzalorenzo.


 
Caballeros, me he quedado sin palabras. Solo porque una sea una viejita saltarina indefensa no significa que no tenga armas para defenderse. Esas acusaciones injustas en contra de la honestidad de la que suscribe es más de lo que mi virtud puede tolerar: esa referencia a prebendas y favores, ¡lìbreme Dios! Exijo una retractación de inmediato.
Como han podido observar el jurado ha estado formado por hombres de renombre internacional; se procuró incluso que representaran las distintas nacionalidades de los concursantes. Solo porque ustedes no hayan leído la letra pequeña del campeonato no significa que el mismo sea inválido. El jurado ha dictaminado su sentencia: no queda otra que acatarla.


----------



## Lurrezko

¿Acusaciones injustas? Uno de tus valedores lleva muerto 400 años, en otras épocas ya te hubieran quemado por bruja.

Nos van a cerrar el hilo en cualquier momento, y se acabará esta farsa siniestra. No nos salvará ni Gabo, ni Joseba, ni don Miguel, que tampoco era manco...


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Lurrezko oinak said:


> ¿Acusaciones injustas? Uno de tus valedores lleva muerto 400 años, en otras épocas ya te hubieran quemado por bruja.
> Nos van a cerrar el hilo en cualquier momento, y se acabará esta farsa siniestra. No nos salvará ni Gabo, ni Joseba, ni don Miguel, que tampoco era manco...


 
Estimado don pie descalzo: 
Veo que no está en su ánimo el retractarse de sus acusaciones contra mi honestidad. *Solo porque* hasta ahora nos hayamos considerado amigos *no quiere decir* que en el futuro lo seamos. Exijo que reconozca -fiado en mi palabra- que no hubo ningún tipo de prebendas y favores, como corresponde a un dama de mi categoría. De otro modo tendré que recurrir, como usted bien señala, a don Miguel de Cervantes, quien no dudará en poner su única mano en el fuego por mí.


----------



## Lurrezko

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Estimado don pie descalzo:
> Veo que no está en su ánimo el retractarse de sus acusaciones contra mi honestidad. *Solo porque* hasta ahora nos hayamos considerado amigos *no quiere decir* que en el futuro lo seamos. Exijo que reconozca -fiado en mi palabra- que no hubo ningún tipo de prebendas y favores, como corresponde a un dama de mi categoría. De otro modo tendré que recurrir, como usted bien señala, a don Miguel de Cervantes, quien no dudará en poner su única mano en el fuego por mí.



Que se refiera a los miembros del jurado por sus respectivos hipocorísticos no hace sino fundamentar las sospechas de connivencia dolosa. 

En cualquier caso, con gusto me retracto de todo lo dicho y le ofrezco mi más sentidas excusas. Jamás estuvo en mi ánimo mancillar su buen nombre y aún menos su honra. El hecho de que la conserve impoluta a su edad no deja de ser meritorio, dicho sea de paso.

Quedo a sus pies, como una sabandija, para lo que guste disponer, en la confianza de que tan desafortunados comentarios no empañen la sincera estima que le profeso.

Un amigo, un admirador, un siervo,
Lurrezko


----------



## Atypical

Elviajero7 said:


> In the context of saying something like: *Just because I...* [can, know, want or have something] ...*doesn't mean that I* ...[can, know, want or have something]
> 
> How might one construct this phrase in conversational spanish?
> 
> *Solo porque *puedo*....* [etc.]... *no quiere decir que* [etc.]
> 
> Any sugestions? Is this ok?


 
Like Dexterciyo said before, "porque" is followed by subjunctive. So, in this case "puedo" should be changed to "pueda" (or "sepa", "quiera", "tenga").


----------



## gengo

Estimados amigos:
¿No creen que ya es hora de ir en busca de otro hilo y otras preguntas?  Opino que el tema de este hilo se ha resuelto.

Saludos


----------



## Joaqin

Quédome admirado sumamente al leer tan cervantino discurso proferido por vuestras mercedes.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Lurrezko oinak said:


> En cualquier caso, con gusto me retracto de todo lo dicho y le ofrezco mi más sentidas excusas. Jamás estuvo en mi ánimo mancillar su buen nombre y aún menos su honra. El hecho de que la conserve impoluta a su edad no deja de ser meritorio, dicho sea de paso.
> Quedo a sus pies, como una sabandija, para lo que guste disponer, en la confianza de que tan desafortunados comentarios no empañen la sincera estima que le profeso.
> Un amigo, un admirador, un siervo,
> Lurrezko


 
Está bien: acepto con agrado sus disculpas. Si le soy sincera, me tenía preocupada que semejante difamación pudiera terminar con todo este tiempo de sentida amistad. No se hable más del tema.
Suya afma., doña Catalina.

PD: Y gengo tiene razón...


----------

